# certains présupposés sentimentaux



## simenon

Bonsoir à tous, je suis tombée sur cette phrase qui ne m’est pas très claire. Je vous donne un peu de contexte.
Un homme en parlant avec une romancière lui propose un sujet pour un livre. Il dit aussi qu’il s’agit d’une histoire vraie (l’histoire d’un maire d’une ville coréenne). Il s’agit d’une histoire un peu triste, dit-il, mais à son avis, de « haute teneur burlesque. Pile pour vous ». Puis il ajoute : « En se débrouillant bien, une fois acquis certains présupposés sentimentaux, on pourrait faire du maire un gars à la Jack Lemmon, vous voyez, un genre de fonceur illuminé ». 
Ce que je n’arrive pas à comprendre est ce qu’il entend avec « une fois acquis certains présupposés sentimentaux ». De quels « présupposés sentimentaux » parle-t-il ? Qu’est-ce qu’il veut dire avec ces mots ? 
Merci.


----------



## SergueiL

Bonjour simenon
Rapidement, je dirais que je comprends la phrase comme : "une fois mise en place (à l'intention du lecteur) une certaine conception de l'amour". Qu'en penses-tu ?


----------



## simenon

Merci SergueiL. Ce qui m'étonne dans le mot "sentimentaux" et qui me rend difficile accepter ton interpétation est que l'histoire en question n'a rien de sentimental. Donc je ne vois pas comment on pourrait donner une certaine conception de l'amour. 
Je pense n'avoir pas donné assez de contexte. Donc le sujet que propose à l'écrivain est le suivant: 
Le président de la République annonce que bientôt il se rendra en province. Le maire d'un des communs mobilise la population pour améliorer l'aspect de sa ville, en dépensant beaucoup d'argent et de fatigue. Au dernier moment le président annonce qu'il a changé ses plans et qu'il n'ira pas dans cette ville. Le maire a un malaise et meurt. Volià. Je n'arrive pas à imaginer quels présupposés sentimentaux on pourrait acquérir.


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Ce qui pourrait peut-être éclairer un peu cette énigme, c'est le sens réel de l'ajectif "sentimental" : on pourrait croire à tort qu'il ne correspond qu'au domaine de l'amour. Or, il n'en est rien : les sentiments humains sont assez nombreux (!) et le terme aurait donc très bien pu être utilisé ici dans un sens beaucoup plus "généraliste".

On peut sans doute le comprendre aussi en imaginant que l'événement annoncé s'était traduit par une forte implication des personnes concernées, à la fois en termes de disponibilité et d'émotions consacrés au _futur événement_ (qui n'aura finalement jamais eu lieu).

Certaines personnes prennent très à coeur les responsabilités qui sont les leurs. Lorsque les choses ne tournent pas comme elle l'espéraient, elle peuvent alors le ressentir profondément.


----------



## simenon

Merci Snarkhunter. C'est vrai. Mais donc que devrait faire l'écrivain, à l'avis de cet homme? Elle devrait tracer un tableau de la ville et de ses sentiments, de son attitude à l'égard de cet événement futur, et sur cette base construire le personnage à la Jack Lemmon? Pourquoi il parle de "présupposés"? Ils concernent la population ou seulement le maire (comme si elle disait: une fois établis des traits de carctère de ce personnage, on pourrait en faire...)?


----------



## snarkhunter

Compte tenu de ce qu'on sait, on ne peut guère partir du postulat que la romancière connaît l'homme en question : il ne peut donc s'agir selon moi que _présupposés_ généraux. De quelque chose qui a simplement trait à la nature humaine.


----------



## simenon

Merci snark, mais là je n'arrive pas à bien saisir votre suggestion.


----------



## matoupaschat

Cela ne signifierait-il pas simplement qu'il faudrait imaginer un contexte sentimental pour étoffer l'histoire et la rendre plus attachante, et lui assurer un certain succès?


----------



## simenon

Merci Matou. Mais qu'est-ce que tu entends exactement pour "contexte sentimental"? Qu'elle devrait ajouter à l'histoire du maire, quelques épisodes amoureux?


----------



## matoupaschat

Un contexte avec des sentiments, amour, amitié, haine, ambition, peur... tout ce que tu veux pour faire monter la sauce, mais que cela fasse humain, vécu... que les lecteurs "accrochent", quoi... (Décidément, j'adore les points de suspension )


----------



## Nanon

Une fois que l'on saura quels rapports le maire entretenait avec ses administrés ? Je sèche aussi...


----------



## simenon

Merci. Je crois que je commence à comprendre ce que vous entendez (du moins, j'espère!). Donc l'écrivain, selon l'homme qui parle, devrait d'abord tisser un réseau de rapports entre les personnages, leur attribuer des sentiments d'amour, d'amitié, etc., pour créer une situation humaine, vécue, comme Matou le dit, et puis, dans ce contexte, faire évoluer le personnage du maire en en faisant une espèce de J. Lemmon.


----------



## SergueiL

Si l'auteur a voulu formuler quelque chose comme "une fois mis en place un arrière-plan fictionnel des relations entre les personnages", avec "une fois acquis certains présupposés sentimentaux", alors il faut reconnaître qu’il se serait bien mal exprimé.
Je serais partisan de revenir aux termes mêmes de l'expression : « acquis » se rapporterait ainsi à l’auteur qui écrirait cette nouvelle : une fois qu’il aurait acquis une certaine tournure d’esprit et de style, il pourrait présenter le héros d’une façon touchante, voire poétique afin que les lecteurs le prennent en affection. Parce que selon l’angle de l’écriture, cette histoire pourrait tout aussi bien être celle d’un ignoble lèche-bottes du pouvoir.


----------



## Nanon

Je ne connais pas l'ouvrage en question, mais ce n'est peut-être pas _l'auteur lui-même_ qui s'exprime mal. Il peut aussi vouloir faire porter à son personnage (celui qui donne un sujet à la romancière) un style prétentieux. Ces "présupposés" m'évoquent quelque peu la _langue de bois_ des politiques, mais je pourrais être influencée par le fait qu'on parle d'un maire...


----------



## simenon

Merci SergueiL. Mais donc, à ton avis, l'expression "présupposés sentimentaux" fait allusion, pour ainsi dire, aux "sentiments", à l'"attitude" de l'auteur même? Ce serait comme dire: Un fois choisi un certain point de vue (sentimental)? Ou elle fait allusion aux "sentiments", à l'"attitude" que l'auteur doit faire acquérir aux lecteurs? Il y toujours quelque chose qui m'échappe.
Merci, Nanon. Je n'avais pas lu votre réponse. Vous avez sans doute raison. En effet le personnage qui parle est, lui aussi, maire. Il est donc un politique, comme vous le supposez!


----------



## SergueiL

@Nanon : Je ne trouve pas son style particulièrement prétentieux mais imprécis, ça oui. Ne connaissant pas la nature du texte original (roman, témoignage, blog, article de journal, etc.) j'ai effectivement tendance à confondre auteur, narrateur et personnage et c'est sans doute une erreur. Simenon, s'agit-il d'un roman ?
PS : le message de Simenon est arrivé pendant que je rédigeais le mien. Je me demande si on ne peut pas lire "sentimentaux" comme presque équivalent à "romanesque" ?


----------



## simenon

Il s'agit d'une pièce théâtrale.


----------



## simenon

Je m'excuse. J'ai envoyé deux fois le même message.


----------



## Lacuzon

matoupaschat said:


> Un contexte avec des sentiments, amour, amitié, haine, ambition, peur... tout ce que tu veux pour faire monter la sauce, mais que cela fasse humain, vécu... que les lecteurs "accrochent", quoi... (Décidément, j'adore les points de suspension )



Bonjour,

Cette formulation me paraît aussi absconse qu'aux autres. J'ai toutefois le sentiment que l'analyse de matoupaschat est la bonne. Sachant que Jack Lemmon était principalement un acteur de comédie, je comprendrais alors présupposés sentimentaux comme contexte typique d'une comédie.


----------



## matoupaschat

Lacuzon said:


> Sachant que Jack Lemmon était principalement un acteur de comédie, je comprendrais alors présupposés sentimentaux comme *contexte typique d'une comédie*.


Merci, voilà exactement les mots que je cherchais. La "haute teneur burlesque" citée par Sim et le genre de rôles tenus par J.Lemmon, comme rappelé par Lacuzon, confirment d'ailleurs le style "comédie", dont on connait très bien les moteurs.


----------



## simenon

Merci Lacuzon et Matou. Je crois qu'enfin je vais interpréter la phrase comme vous. Evidemment l'homme emploi un langage compliqué pour se donner un ton, ou pour quelques autres raisons, ou tout simplement pour nous compliquer la vie.


----------



## SergueiL

Il reste cependant impossible de faire le lien entre l'expression "présupposés sentimentaux" et _comédie burlesque_ parce qu'elle pourrait s'appliquer à bien des genres littéraires. Dans l'état, je reproduirais mot à mot l'imprécision (ou le mystère, c'est selon) de cette expression, pourquoi tenter d'éclaircir dans une autre langue ce qui est confus à la source ? Sans parler du risque de surinterprétation.


----------



## matoupaschat

SergueiL said:


> Il reste cependant impossible de faire le lien entre l'expression "présupposés sentimentaux" et _comédie burlesque_ parce qu'elle pourrait s'appliquer à bien des genres littéraires. Dans l'état, je reproduirais mot à mot l'imprécision (ou le mystère, c'est selon) de cette expression, pourquoi tenter d'éclaircir dans une autre langue ce qui est confus à la source ? Sans parler du risque de surinterprétation.


 Entièrement d'accord, mais je crois que le plus gros problème est qu'il faut d'abord se rendre compte que les francophones de langue maternelle sont plongés dans la même perplexité, puis, ma foi, on traduit comme on pense être le mieux .


----------



## simenon

Mais oui. C'est ce que j'ai fait. J'ai traduit à la lettre. 
Le fait est que j'essaie de comprendre les phrases mystérieuses (ou du moins d'en avoir des interprétations convaincantes) même après m'être assurée qu'elle sont mystérieuses pour le francophones aussi, parce qu'il me faut vérifier que la phrase "corréspondante" dans ma langue puisse avoir (entre autres) le sens que je  suppose avoir la phrase originelle. Voilà. Enfin, merci beaucoup à tous, pour toutes les idées et les expilcations.


----------

